# Why not make ou rown LiFePO4 batteries?



## manic_monkey (Jun 24, 2008)

you mean making lithium batteries from scratch? As i understand it, the process involved is quite complex, and needs a clean room enviroment.

might be possible to make zinc-air or aluminium-air batteries from scratch though. 

would be very interesting if a diy battery making sub-culture sprang out of the diy EV world.


----------



## kosstheory (May 26, 2008)

Hey Monkey,

Do you know of a resource that explains the process?

I've been googling for a couple of hours and haven't turned up anything deffinitive...

Whetehr or not it requires a clean room, it must be possible, and as with all things it should prove to be leaps and bounds cheaper to DIY, than to pay someone else to do it.

Additionally, it seems that there is a huge waiting list to even buy the really good batteries that are currently in production.

Anyway, where there is a will, there is a way, right?


----------



## kosstheory (May 26, 2008)

Here's some interesting info:

http://www.moltech.com/pdf/LithiumIon_Technical_Manual2.pdf


----------



## manic_monkey (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqywKcJ0J2M

this is a video on how they make lithium polymer batteries. looks pretty heavy to me

<edit>

after reading a little more, i would recomend very very strongly that you stay away from attempting to make batteries from lithium. the chances of a lithium cell going apeshit seems to be pretty high, and i would imagine in a homemade battery, it would be only a matter of time


----------



## DarkStarModz (May 12, 2008)

Making your own DIY Li-ion battery's is possible some of the things you would need is a clean climate controlled room witch a slightly modified garage would do, some basic materials like, wrapping (usually thin cardboard),small aluminum containers, some specialty tools etc and the harder to find chemicals and solutions witch can be obtainable through certain suppliers. The main concern about manufacturing your own Li-ion cells is the assembly can get very technical and the creation of the Li-ion cells takes extreme care in following the right steps!!. For example ill give you an idea of what there made of and what to expect. Li-ion cells consist of 3 main ingredients a anode,cathode,and electrolyte, The anode is usually made of graphite and cathode is usually one of three popular materials iron phosphate,magnesium oxide or cobalt oxide, and electrolyte is a solution witch contains the ions and the amount determines the voltage.The need to follow certain steps in the assembly of all these materials is critical and vital to making a working cell, since the cells are made with chemicals full knowledge of these chemicals and there compositions is a must mainly for safety reasons i.e. mixing the wrong ingredients could be fatal for you and the people around you. Now if any of that sounds to dangerous or too complicated for you than it probably is and i wouldn't suggest attempting to manufacture these in your garage until you do some studying and research.


----------

